# 1999 Passat comfort control module replacment



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

I replaced the comfort control module CCM (or convenience control module).
Everything seems to work, but still get codes.

I changed the softcoding from 00256 (2 door power window) to 04097 (4 door unlocking all door).
Heated mirror code returns right away after erase (power mirror work. not sure if my mirrors are heated?)

Codes:
3 Faults Found:
01329 - Convenience System Data Bus in Emergency Mode 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - -

Ross-Tech told me: "The base part number 1J0-959-799-K may be correct but are you certain that the index/color (new one is 1J0-959-799-K-007) code matches as well? If in doubt, check it based on VIN using the parts catalog and compare the options."

I asked them for help but did not get answers: 
- how to check the 'index/color'. 
- where to find and how to use the VIN based 'parts catalog'
- how to 'compare options'


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> - how to check the 'index/color'.


Can't be done just from fault codes. Need the control module ID info too.


> - where to find and how to use the VIN based 'parts catalog'


http://partslink24.com

-Uwe-


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Convenience Control Module - coding, codes*

Thanks Uwe. Will check partslink.
VIN is: WVWMA63B0XE006344

Where is the control module ID found? VAGcom or on the part itself? 



Uwe said:


> Can't be done just from fault codes. Need the control module ID info too.
> 
> http://partslink24.com
> 
> -Uwe-


*Yesterday's full scan*:

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126

Wednesday,07,March,2012,13:28:19:22662

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


Mileage: 287010km/178339miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 058-907-55x-AEBN.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 557 P
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT MOTR HS D02 
Coding: 06001
Shop #: WSC 05314 
VCID: 3D7FCD29376A8FB

1 Fault Found:
17972 - Throttle Actuator (J338) 
P1564 - 35-10 - Under-Voltage during Basic Setting - Intermittent
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 607 B
Component: AIRBAG VW3 S V04 
Coding: 00066
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 2C59F06DDC10163

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 919 930 R
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V30 
Coding: 06242
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 366DD205125C5C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 K
Component: 07 Zentral-SG Komf.0002 
Coding: 04097
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 468DA2C562BCCC3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801D
Component: 0G Tõrsteuerger. FS0001 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802E
Component: 0G Tõrsteuerger. BF0001 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811D
Component: 0G Tõrsteuerger. HL0001 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812D
Component: 0G Tõrsteuerger. HR0001 

2 Faults Found:
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


*
First scan after plugging in new/used CCM:*



VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2
Data version: 20120126

Friday,10,February,2012,14:52:55:22662

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 35 36 37 46 47 55 56 57 58 75 76 77


Mileage: 286980km/178321miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 058-907-55x-AEBN.lbl
Part No: 8D0 907 557 P
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT MOTR HS D02 
Coding: 06001
Shop #: WSC 05314 
VCID: 3D7FCD29376A8FB

1 Fault Found:
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-EDS.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 P
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 FRONT D31 
Shop #: BB 24304 
VCID: 2B5BF371D91E11B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 607 B
Component: AIRBAG VW3 S V04 
Coding: 00066
Shop #: WSC 05311 
VCID: 2C59F06DDC10163

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-919-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 3B0 919 930 R
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V30 
Coding: 06242
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 366DD205125C5C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 K
Component: 07 Zentral-SG Komf.0002 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 468DA2C562BCCC3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801D
Component: 0G Tõrsteuerger. FS0001 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802E
Component: 0G Tõrsteuerger. BF0001 

8 Faults Found:
01329 - Convenience System Data Bus in Emergency Mode 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
00912 - Window Regulator Switch; Front Left (E40) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01332 - Door Control Module; Passenger Side (J387) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00929 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Passenger Side (F221) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Battery, charging problem for CCM error*

Questions in quote:



[email protected] Parts said:


> You need a battery or a charging system error is present with alternator or connectivity.
> 
> ==> battery is brand new; will charge to be sure (may have suffered during work on car)
> 
> ...


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*No ABS module - CCM issues*

Just to be sure the 2 are not connected:
First scan showed no codes in ABS (and communicated), in recent scan ABS module does not show up, no communication. 
Has the CCM anything to do with the ABS module?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> You should trace all current tracks from the CCM in WD to determine your answer.


WD is?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

WD = Wiring diagram in the repair manual.

Time to open the book and trace the circuits.


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> WD = Wiring diagram in the repair manual.
> 
> Time to open the book and trace the circuits.


Bentley should have, right?


----------

